# The Species You Dream of Having



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm sure we all have our "wish list" of species we'd like to keep someday. Lack of time, money, and knowledge or experience are the main reasons why people don't take the plunge on a new species they want. What are some species you've always wanted to try?

Here's my wish list (not in order):
1. Seahorses
2. Jellyfish
3. Dwarf Gourami
4. Freshwater stingrays (require _huge_ tank)
5. Axolotl
6. Freshwater lionfish (sometimes called stonefish)
7. Dwarf crayfish (CPO)
8. Black Ghost Knife fish (again)


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm dying to get an Axolotl! 
I just don't have room for one right now. I found a 55 gal long with cabinet at the thrift store last week, good thing I didn't have $50 on me, or it would have been here, my bed or couch would be gone and I would be looking for an Axolotl!


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I had no idea there was such a thing as Freshwater Lion Fish.

I would love an Octopus, but I'm never going in to marine set ups.

Freshwater there is only one fish I want at the moment, the glory that is the Pea Puffer! Sadly I must bide my time.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I also want to try sea horses, and just saltwater in general. But I'm not sure if I am ready to make that investment in time/money. I would love an octopus but that's a crudton of upkeep and those buggers are smart and I would worry all the time if he/she got enough enrichment.

I would love an axolotl, but they are illegal in California so I either need to move to a new state or become a black market animal trafficker. lol 

Some fish I'd like to try 

Pufferfish (probably a candidate for my small tanks once my multies live out their lives....if a betta doesn't take it first)
congo tetra (they kind of need water softer and less basic than mine)
scarlet badis (probably a candidate for my small tanks once my multies live out their lives... if a betta doesn't take it first) 
some kind of bichir (need a bigger tank)
some kind of big eel (my sister would kill me, she's scared of eels)
German Blue Ram (I know some people keep them in harder and more basic water like one local breeder does but soft neutral-lightly acidic water is the bane of my life.......)
some soft water fish that has probably lapsed my memory at the moment
Fancy goldfish (if they didn't chew up plants, I'd probably get one)


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I've always wanted to have seahorses, sea stars, and eels, but I agree with sparky. I'm probably never getting into saltwater. I have a brine shrimp tank and that's hard enough. Checking the salinity all the time and making sure to add the right mixture of saltwater during water changes is stressful. Not to mention the protein skimmers, sumps, and power heads a saltwater tank needs. Lol I'd always be worried about something. I really like simple fish, they're very relaxing to be around and take care of. 

My dream fish are koi. They're soooo gosh darn beautiful, especially the butterfly koi. When I move out of the apartment into a house, I'm gonna get a koi pond asap. Probably why I love koi Bettas  they're like my little mini kois


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Haley, you can have my kois. All of them. Take them. Take them all ><

I want clown loaches. That, and wild Bettas like Mahachai and Imbellis. Splendens complex rock! XD


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If I had a 50-foot pond, about 3-feeet deep, I'd keep a Golden Arowana like in my album.

If I had a one-acre pond about 20-feet deep, I'd love to raise a family of Northern Pike. I could swim with them and hand feed them.


----------



## Talaitha (Jan 24, 2016)

I have had dwarf gouramis and they are very sickly. It is in part due to the inbreeding and that makes them more susceptible to iridovirus. Almost all the dwarf gouramis coming in for sale have it and it is transmittable to other fish including cichlids and bettas, among others. If you want gouramis you are better off sticking to the more wild type varieties. Even they are often showing up with inbreeding and iridovirus issues though now, even in reputable shops because there isn't a test for iridovirus.

Anyway.. on to my list.

1. Nautilus
2. Mantis Shrimp
3. Scorpion fish
4. pipefish
5. toadfish
6. Lungfish
7. Giant Waterbugs
8. Decorator Crabs
9. Nudibranchs
10. archer fish


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

(Sorry for the ape stretching)

1. Datnioides pulcher aka Siamese tigerfish








 

2. Red spot Serverum









3. Calloplesiops altivelis aka the Marine betta 










4. Red Turquoise Discus









Just to name a few


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Toxotes Blythii, the freshwater Archer fish. Been on the lookout for these for awhile but they are rare and hard to get.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ah yes! Marine bettas!
Also Parrot Cichlids, clownfish, and not a fish, but I'd love some African Dwarf Frog. I could be getting a new tank soon so... :twisted:


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

This website seems to have some archer fish in stock, but they're quite costly. 
http://aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/brackish_water/archer_fish_for_sale.htm#
Parrot chiclids are awesome. They have so much personality and the cutest little faces. I use to have a pair, but they passed away when our power went out in the winter  They would always build nests and lay eggs.
I'd also love to have a giant tank decorated like a river bottom with native fish in it like gars, catfish, and bass. I love native fish for some reason. They're "boring" colored, but something about them is intriguing.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

This video made me want to get parrot cichlids. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jq3o24YKLaQ


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

BettaBoy11 said:


> This video made me want to get parrot cichlids. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jq3o24YKLaQ


That's quite interesting, makes moving the fish to a new tank easier when you can handle it like that. But every fish' personality is different, so you could get 10 different parrots and not have one like that.
If you look up petting fish on youtube there are several videos of various species.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> That's quite interesting, makes moving the fish to a new tank easier when you can handle it like that. But every fish' personality is different, so you could get 10 different parrots and not have one like that.
> If you look up petting fish on youtube there are several videos of various species.


Yeah, every fish is different, but I saw an adorable one at Petsmart about a month ago, who would come to be front of his little tank to see me. I love big fish. 
*sigh* why do parrots need such big tanks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Yeah, every fish is different, but I saw an adorable one at Petsmart about a month ago, who would come to be front of his little tank to see me. I love big fish.
> *sigh* why do parrots need such big tanks.


Because they get big (8").


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I want a Black Ghost Knife, I already have 5 Clown Loaches.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Most of the species of fish I would love to own are killifish from the Aphyosemion genus. 

My 'favourite' species based on what I've seen of photos online are:

A. halleri
A. pyrophore 
A. sp.oyo
A. ogoense

Unfortunately, my chances of owning any of these are slim to none based on Australia's import regulations and the fact that killifish seem to have such a small following here.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

LBF Contact these guys they may be able to help.
http://cdas.org.au/main/node/115


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

haley3k1 said:


> This website seems to have some archer fish in stock, but they're quite costly.
> Archer Fish for Sale - AquariumFish.net
> Parrot chiclids are awesome. They have so much personality and the cutest little faces. I use to have a pair, but they passed away when our power went out in the winter  They would always build nests and lay eggs.
> I'd also love to have a giant tank decorated like a river bottom with native fish in it like gars, catfish, and bass. I love native fish for some reason. They're "boring" colored, but something about them is intriguing.


Thanks for the link but those are Toxotes Jaculatix which are brackish water archers. I've put in a request a couple times at one of my lfs for the Blythii (Clouded Archer) because he said he had gotten them before from his supplier but no luck yet. Apparently they are very difficult to collect due to the dangerous area these fish are found in and they're one of the only truly freshwater Archers.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

NickAu, unfortunately it's difficult (and I believe fairly expensive) to import new species of killifish into the country. You can't import eggs, and I am fairly certain killifish really only come from Germany. I'm also not sure if what's available to us is based on what's available to the wholesaler/s overseas, which seems to exclude a lot of the more unusual species. 

It's one of the reasons I got out of keeping/breeding killifish. Too many species I wanted and likely would never get the opportunity to own.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

BettaBoy11 said:


> This video made me want to get parrot cichlids. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jq3o24YKLaQ


Wow that is a strange (and cute) video! :shock:


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

christinamac said:


> Wow that is a strange (and cute) video! :shock:


Check out the other videos made by the same person! They're almost as good!


----------



## Talaitha (Jan 24, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> (Sorry for the ape stretching)
> 
> 2. Red spot Serverum
> 
> ...


Severum are awesome. They are probably one of my favorite fish to keep. I currently have a huge green severum. She is outgrowing her 65 gallon and I am looking to get a 90 or 100 for her.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah I got a Blood Parrot due to that video-they are a cross of Red devil ciclids-mine is personable and friendly until you put your hand in the tank. That is the devil in her. I was quite surprised when she bit me like a pirahana-no kidding. I got an infection and had to get antibiotics from the doctor. My doctor came in and was like your fish bit you!!?? I had some splainin' to do.

I like her but I always wear gloves and use a long siphon to clean her tank. She is quite territorial and gets mad at me for messing up her tank. That being said 
I'd love to get another blood parrot or any fish to put in her 75 gallon tank but I am afraid she would do them in.

Other than that I want a Round tailed Paradise Fish a couple if I can find any.
or a Three spot gourami or a Leaf Fish. They can be found at Petsmart or Jacks sometimes. I also want a giant betta.
I have learned to limit my wants to what is reasonable for me to care for.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Because they get big (8").


Yeah, our LPS has a HUGE one!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

LittleBettaFish said:


> NickAu, unfortunately it's difficult (and I believe fairly expensive) to import new species of killifish into the country. You can't import eggs, and I am fairly certain killifish really only come from Germany. I'm also not sure if what's available to us is based on what's available to the wholesaler/s overseas, which seems to exclude a lot of the more unusual species.
> 
> It's one of the reasons I got out of keeping/breeding killifish. Too many species I wanted and likely would never get the opportunity to own.


There are killi fish clubs and breeders in the states. Google killifish clubs or American Killifish Association and you should be able to locate a local club. We had a killifish breeder speak at our fish club a couple months ago. Interesting and beautiful fish but for some reason not real popular and hardly ever seen at the lfs. But they're out there.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm in Australia. Unfortunately, our rules are much different to yours when it comes to importation. A lot of species that you can find in the US are banned here, or simply not imported into the country because of the cost involved.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeaninel how has it been keeping your Spotted Leaf Fish? That is the type I've considered. What size tank, companions if any and food are you feeding?
Some people feed them live food I am a bit squeamsh about that.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

jadaBlu said:


> Jeaninel how has it been keeping your Spotted Leaf Fish? That is the type I've considered. What size tank, companions if any and food are you feeding?
> Some people feed them live food I am a bit squeamsh about that.


One of my favorite fish. Sadly he passed away end of last year. He was 7 years old. I had him in a 55 gallon with angels, Dennison barbs and bn plecos, I've also kept him with Congo tetras as,well. Later, I moved him and all the other fish to my current 135 gallon and added a couple red severum. He did fine with them. A mellow fish but they are predators so I couldn't keep any small fish with him or they'd get eaten. He wasn't too picky with food. From day one when he was tiny he ate flakes, pellets, frozen foods, and fresh market shrimp. Occasionally I would buy him some ghost shrimp to satisfy his hunting instinct. That was the only live food he got. I loved his big puppy dog eyes and the calm serene way he would glide thru the plants.They are ambush predators so it was very interesting to watch him hunt the ghost shrimp, very slow and methodical on approaching them and then BAM...He would strike lightening fast. It was amazing how big his mouth would open up to! Someday I plan to get another one. But right now I have Rummynose and cardinals in that tank and they would get eaten for sure. RIP Spooky. Miss you buddy.


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

I was really tempted to setup my Spec V as a marine tank and keep a pair of clowns. But decided to to just upgrade my existing betta from his 3. Which turned into a shrimp and plant grow out tank. I would like to have crystal red shrimp in that tank in the future. My shrimp guy won't sell me shrimp until I change my water to RO.
I'm really liking nano tanks right now. So some other species I wouldn't mind are:
Some other types of bettas, preferably wild or mated pairs.
Shell dwelling cichlids. I use to have Malawi cichlids, so I couldn't mix them and they seem hard to find locally.
Nothing too crazy. If a tank opens up or I get another tank and not another splenden. Those 20 longs are getting too tempting.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I'm in Australia. Unfortunately, our rules are much different to yours when it comes to importation. A lot of species that you can find in the US are banned here, or simply not imported into the country because of the cost involved.


Ah, my bad. I didn't realize you were not in the states.


----------



## gogo7 (Feb 9, 2016)

dwarf seahorses.
they're not available where i am.
not so sure about the octopus tho..


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

jeaninel said:


> One of my favorite fish. Sadly he passed away end of last year. He was 7 years old. I had him in a 55 gallon with angels, Dennison barbs and bn plecos, I've also kept him with Congo tetras as,well. Later, I moved him and all the other fish to my current 135 gallon and added a couple red severum. He did fine with them. A mellow fish but they are predators so I couldn't keep any small fish with him or they'd get eaten. He wasn't too picky with food. From day one when he was tiny he ate flakes, pellets, frozen foods, and fresh market shrimp. Occasionally I would buy him some ghost shrimp to satisfy his hunting instinct. That was the only live food he got. I loved his big puppy dog eyes and the calm serene way he would glide thru the plants.They are ambush predators so it was very interesting to watch him hunt the ghost shrimp, very slow and methodical on approaching them and then BAM...He would strike lightening fast. It was amazing how big his mouth would open up to! Someday I plan to get another one. But right now I have Rummynose and cardinals in that tank and they would get eaten for sure. RIP Spooky. Miss you buddy.



Interesting he didn't keep his spots. Do they only have them as juveniles?
Did he ever stalk some larger fish? I've seen a video of one eating a large molly.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

VeeDubs said:


> I was really tempted to setup my Spec V as a marine tank and keep a pair of clowns. But decided to to just upgrade my existing betta from his 3. Which turned into a shrimp and plant grow out tank. I would like to have crystal red shrimp in that tank in the future. My shrimp guy won't sell me shrimp until I change my water to RO.
> I'm really liking nano tanks right now. So some other species I wouldn't mind are:
> Some other types of bettas, preferably wild or mated pairs.
> Shell dwelling cichlids. I use to have Malawi cichlids, so I couldn't mix them and they seem hard to find locally.
> Nothing too crazy. If a tank opens up or I get another tank and not another splenden. Those 20 longs are getting too tempting.


Wait... You can put clownfish in a 5 gallon?! You're tempting me. No, no, saltwater is too hard, I'll get African Dwarf Frogs instead. No, no you're making me want clowns even more.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Wait... You can put clownfish in a 5 gallon?! You're tempting me. No, no, saltwater is too hard, I'll get African Dwarf Frogs instead. No, no you're making me want clowns even more.


I've always heard that clownfish are one of the ideal marine species for nano saltwater setups.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

jadaBlu said:


> Interesting he didn't keep his spots. Do they only have them as juveniles?
> Did he ever stalk some larger fish? I've seen a video of one eating a large molly.


Their spots gradually fade as they age. In his pic in my avatar he's about a year old.


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Wait... You can put clownfish in a 5 gallon?! You're tempting me. No, no, saltwater is too hard, I'll get African Dwarf Frogs instead. No, no you're making me want clowns even more.


Clowns don't really swim around much if they have a home in an anemone. They are only really active when they don't have a safe place to hide. The anemone protects the clown fish with its poison that clowns are immune to, and in return I think it feeds the anemone feeds off the clowns discard.
It's a lot of work to keep the cycle going on a small nano marine tank.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

True^. Our school has a pair: a small one and a big one hahahah a funny. And they almost never leave their anemone. I'd like an arowanna or Oscar. Something big with personality.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

-Fresh water stingrays. I think they are so cool.
-Dwarf Puffers. I've had dwarf puffer fish, and those guys are on my list of fish I need to find and buy again. I had a pair that were adorable, only a half an inch long and they were never an inch or more apart from each other. 
-The Purple Betta. I'm looking for a bright, purple, Betta. Not lavander, more like violet, and not a plakat, split tail, or viel tail. 
-Rummy nose tetras, looking to find a LFS that has them, hopefully will get them for me 40g soon.
-Killifish, there is a few different killifish that I want, because I think their patterns are so cool.
More predator catfish. Maybe a pond with a three foot catfish wit those really cute whiskers. I love catfish, teh ones with the wide mouths, like frog mouth catfish.


Now I feel like getting a tank raised Clownfish. Its tempting to get a five gallon setup. The tank raised ones have really cool patterns, and don't die from liver failure after a year for being caught using cyanide(heard about this from a marine LFS, not sure if true). Apparently though, the draw back of buying tank raised is they don't use anemones, because they never needed one in their safe tank environment therefore they never learned to use one.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I would LOVE to have clownfish as well, but from what I've read they need a minimum of 20 gallons for one clown. Plus, never having a saltwater tank before, I'd like to start out bigger rather than smaller. Less of a chance for water parameters to change drastically and quickly.
Dwarf puffers are awesome fish too, but I heard they prefer brackish water which is not something I'm ready to commit to yet.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

VeeDubs said:


> Clowns don't really swim around much if they have a home in an anemone. They are only really active when they don't have a safe place to hide. The anemone protects the clown fish with its poison that clowns are immune to, and in return I think it feeds the anemone feeds off the clowns discard.
> It's a lot of work to keep the cycle going on a small nano marine tank.


This forum is full of enablers.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

haley3k1 said:


> I would LOVE to have clownfish as well, but from what I've read they need a minimum of 20 gallons for one clown. Plus, never having a saltwater tank before, I'd like to start out bigger rather than smaller. Less of a chance for water parameters to change drastically and quickly.
> Dwarf puffers are awesome fish too, but I heard they prefer brackish water which is not something I'm ready to commit to yet.


You'll be happy to know that Dwarf (Pea) Puffers are 100% fresh water puffers, and as far as I am aware they are the only puffer that can not survive in salt or brackish water.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd love to have oscars, but I don't have room for a tank large enough for even one.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Officially announcing my Fall 2016 project: neolamprologus multifasciatus. And no, I don't think I spelled that right either.

I first heard of them last month from this forum, read a bit, and then quickly thought that I probably can't care for them anyway. Well their water chemistry preference is apparently exactly what my tap water is like, and so I'm gonna get them a 20 Long this fall. I have space on the lowest shelf of my bookcase. This way I won't end up giving in to my impulsive tendencies and fill it up with a B. Mahachai pair. 

Either ways. This means I got a LOT of reading to do. So excited


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I just realized my dream stocking would be Dario Dario, Dario hysginon, Dario kajal, Habrosus Cory and three Vampire Shrimp in my 20 long. Maybe a large shoal of mid-level Micros like Ember Tetra or Celestial Pearl Danio or one of the CPD cousins.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Just remembered another thing, a lovely Dwarf Crayfish, too bad none are sold here. (It was my Amano's that first got me in to the fish keeping hobby, so I always have a soft spot for inverts.)


----------

